# Positive conception stories for those of us ttc after loss



## elleff

I lost my baby on Saturday (29th) and bled for 10 days in total. Obviously I am devastated, but my husband and I are ttc straight away again now, in some ways to help us cope with our loss. 
My bleeding stopped yesterday and I also got a very faint line on an opk, then a slightly darker one today. 
I'm really just looking for positive stories from you about how long it took you to conceive again after a mc? 
In a perfect world I won't have another period as I will fall pregnant before then but the last few weeks have taught me that we don't live in a perfect world!! 
I am hopeful though and would love to hear your stories. 
Thankyou :hugs:


----------



## nabo86

hi

first i am sorry for your loss :hugs:

it took us 4 months to conceive our rainbow baby - i really wanted to be pregnant before what would have been my due date and had almost given up hope when i got my BFP - it was the first month we had tried OPKs and also fertility gel

i have read loads of stories where people get pregnant on their first cycle and that your body is most fertile in the first 6 months after a mc so there is nothing wrong with being hopeful

good luck and i hope you get your rainbow baby soon xx :dust:


----------



## Tournesol

Hi elleff

I am so sorry for your loss. 

I managed to conceive straight away, no AF. I felt exactly the same as you do now, couldn't bear the thought of having a period and just wanted to fill the gap that the MC had left me with. 

I mC'd on July 27, bled for 12 days, then conceived on Aug 18. My Cycles are usually 32 days. 

I hope this helps you a little. Good luck, relax and stay positive xxx


----------



## elleff

Thankyou so much ladies, congratulations to both of you. It's just hard when you have prepared yourself and accepted that you are pregnant and your life is going to change (we fell in our 4th cycle of ttc) only to have it cruelly and painfully snatched away. I will never get my first baby back but having another will definitely help come to terms with that. 
I'm really glad for you both, I hope I'm not far behind you xx


----------



## Bubsta

Hi Elleff, I'm so sorry for your loss. I know what it's like and how much it hurts. You will get your rainbow. Xx My last MC was 25th July. It made it even harder to lose because we found out the morning after conception that a good friend passed away during the night. We kinda felt that our friend was going to live on through our baby. With much sadness, it wasnt to be. 
We were lucky in the fact that I only got one AF and then conceived this LO. 
You will get through this and you WILL get your Rainbow. Hang in there. As nabo86 mentioned, apparently you are more fertile after a MC. I'll cross fingers for you to conceive quickly. Lots of sticky baby dust to you. Xxx


----------



## bubbles82

Hi,

I'm so sorry for your loss, but hopefully your rainbow is right around the corner to take some of the hurt away.

I also got pregnant in my 4th cycle of TTC, although it was over 7 months into our journey as my cycles were long and irregular after stopping BCP. I miscarried on the 2nd of December and we were devastated. We decided to try again straight away but I worried the loss may have messed my cycles up even more and that I could be waiting such a long time to even ovulate again. Turns out it seemed to have kick started things again for me, and I'm a big believer in being more fertile just after a loss. I conceived again on the 21st of December and got my BFP last week, I'm so nervous about it because of what happened before, but hopefully this one will stick around. 

Good luck! :)


----------



## elleff

Thankyou so much bubbles and bubsta. It's so nice to read about how quickly it can happen. I hope we are this lucky too :) bubbles I'm sure you will be fine, have they offered you an early scan?xx


----------



## MamaTex

Hey elfeff. I am sorry for what you have experienced. After my miscarriage in October of last year, I fell pregnant again in December! I only had one cycle and really thought it wouldn't happen so quick. There is reason to hope!! Good luck to you.


----------



## bubbles82

elleff said:


> Thankyou so much bubbles and bubsta. It's so nice to read about how quickly it can happen. I hope we are this lucky too :) bubbles I'm sure you will be fine, have they offered you an early scan?xx

It can definitely happen quickly after a loss, I really think the loss actually helped it happen quicker this time, I implanted earlier and the tests were so much stronger. I feel so lucky we didn't even get AF, but not taking it for granted yet. It seems crazy we tried for 7 months with nothing then got pregnant two cycles back to back, so your chances are great!
I don't know if I will be offered an early scan, I didn't even inform my GP about my loss as it was so early, and I haven't got an appointment to tell them about this pregnancy yet, think I'm still scared it might not work out but will hopefully start feeling more positive soon.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hi, I'm sorry for your loss. I was ttc for a year when I fell pregnant with my second, I lost it at 10 weeks. We then fell pregnant again in June, then lost it at 5weeks. We kept trying though and in August we conceived again, this time things are great, we just found out we are having a boy. It took time and it was so hard to lose those babies we wanted so badly. I cried for a long time and wouldn't leave the house, I always think about my losses. 

We never did anything special to help us conceive, just good old fashioned sex all the time lol. 

I hope you get your baby soon!


----------



## Charlie4

elleff said:


> Thankyou so much bubbles and bubsta. It's so nice to read about how quickly it can happen. I hope we are this lucky too :) bubbles I'm sure you will be fine, have they offered you an early scan?xx

Hi Ellff,

My doc at the hospital on Sat said they would be happy to scan me at 6 weeks instead of 12 if I fall pregnant again. Not sure if this us the norm after a mc honey. Ps thanks for this link. It's very positive!!! 

Charlie x


----------

